# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  impression-ի, Բարեկամի և Գալաթեայի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. impression-ը սկսում է, Բարեկամը՝ շարունակում, Գալաթեանն՝ ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների՝ իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------

einnA (23.03.2011), impression (23.03.2011), My World My Space (23.03.2011), yerevanci (23.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.03.2011)

----------


## impression

Մեքենան 160-ի տակ սլանում է, իսկ ես մենակ մի բան եմ մտածում. այ հիմա դուռը կբացեմ ու ընթացքի ժամանակ ինձ կգցեմ դուրս: Չեմ ուզում ինձ վնասել, ուղղակի ազատ անկումն եմ ուզում զգալ: Մինչև թրմփալը: Մինչև գլորվելը: Մինչև ներքին արյունահոսությունն ու մարմնի սառչելը: Մինչև բաց մնացած աչքերի կողքին լերդացած արյունը: Մինչև սառած բիբերում արտացոլվող բազեի թռիչքը: Մինչև սիրենաներն ու ոստիկանի հայացքը: Մինչև նրա կրակվառիչի չրթոցն ու ծուխը ներս քաշելը: Մինչև լուսանկարչի ապարատի կուրացնող լույսն ու ծիտիկը, որ էդպես էլ չի թռչում: Մինչև մարմնիս կավճոտ ուրվագիծը քաշելը:

Ու քանի մտովի նկարում եմ այդ ամենը, անցնում ենք էն մասից, ուր կարելի էր դա իրականացնել: Հանգստանում եմ: “I’m a highway star” գոռում են բոլոր ութ դինամիկներից: Աստղ եմ, էս մայրուղու տեր ու տիրականն եմ, եթե իրոք համարձակությունս հերիքի ու ինձ դուրս գցեմ: Բայց չէ, էսօր հաստատ էդ օրը չի: Էսօր ես պիտի հասնեմ տուն: Տանն ինձ սպասում է մայրս: Վերջերս մորս շատ էի հիշում: Նրա ձեռքերը, որոնց վրա ավելացող յուրաքանչյուր ծերության նշան ինձ համար անհասկանալի էր: Փոքրուց վստահ էի, որ մայրս չի ծերանալու ու չի մահանալու: Դա միակ հաստատ համոզմունքն էր, որից անգամ մեծանալուց հետո չէի հրաժարվել: 

***

Չորս տարի առաջ գնացի Նյու Յորք: Հոգնել էի հին կյանքից: Կորցրել էի ամեն ինչ: Ոչինչ չունեի: Փոփոխություն էի ուզում: Տոմս գնեցի ու թռա երազանքների երկիր: Մորս թողեցի քրոջս մոտ: Բնակարանը մնաց դատարկ: Մայրս մենակ չէր ուզում մնալ էնտեղ: Խոստացել էի վերադառնալ մի քանի ամսից, ու ավել մնալ չէի կարող, վիզայի ժամկետն ավարտվում էր: Ինձ դրա մասին զգուշացրել էր դեսպանատանն աշխատող մռայլ կինը, ով երբ խոսում էր, շարժվում էր վերևի շուրթի խալը, ու դրանից իմ ծիծաղը գալիս էր: Նրա ասած ոչ մի բան չեմ հիշում, որովհետև կենտրոնացել էի խալի վրա` տեսնես խուտուտ չի՞ գալիս: Բայց վերջին ֆրազն ասվեց այնպիսի հանդիսավորությամբ ու վատ թաքցրած արհամարհանքով, որ մեխվեց ուղեղումս: 
-	Երեք ամսից վիզայի ժամկետն ավարտվում է: Դու պետք է վերադառնաք, եթե չեք ուզում խնդիրներ ունենալ օրենքի հետ: Շատերն են ասում, որ կգան /քմծիծաղ/, ու էդպես էլ մնում են էնտեղ` անօրինական շարունակում են ապրել ուրիշի երկրում: 
Նա վեր կացավ, ուղղեց թղթերն ու տվեց ինձ: Հետո շտկեց առանց այդ էլ անթերի վրան նստող մոխրագույն զգեստն ու ինձ ուղեկցեց մինչև դուռը:

***
Երբ պատուհանից դուրս նայելով` տեսնում ես ոչ թե երկինք ու բարդու կատարներ, այլ երկնաքերներ, հասկանում ես, որ այլևս ոչ թե Երևանում ես, այլ Նյու Յորքում: Փոխեցի իմ օդանցքաչափ երկինքը երկու մետր քառակուսի տեսադաշտով երկնաքերների հետ: 

Այս երազանքի իրականացման առաջին նշանը երկնքի բացակայությունն էր: Ու սկսում ես ինքդ քեզ հարցնել` արդյո՞ք իրականում սա էր քո ուզածը: 

Էստեղ ամեն ինչից քաղաքակրթություն է բուրում: Բայց բուրում է էնքան շատ, որ վերածվում է գարշահոտության: Անգամ փողոցի ծառերը մի տեսակ ոնց որ ինտեգրված լինեն քաղաքակրթությանը, դարձած լինեն կիրթ ծառեր, որոնք զուսպ տեղավորվել են ասֆալտի ծովում ու ապրում են իրենց համար` առանց որևէ մեկի պատուհանին շվաք գցելու: 

Ամեն ինչ չափազանց չափի մեջ է: Նույնիսկ տեստոստերոնի չպարպվող քանակից տառապող թինեյջեր տղան, որ ապրում է իմ կողքի բնակարանում, ու ում շալվարն ինչ-որ հրաշքով հագից չի ընկնում: Ում դեմ ըմբոստացել է սեփական մարմինն, ու ինքն էլ իր հերթին ըմբոստացել է ողջ աշխարհի դեմ, նույնիսկ նա ժամը իննից հետո իջեցնում է երաժշտության ձայնը, որովհետև “փոլիս” կգա:

***

Նյու Յորքում ապրում էի ոնց որ երազում: Իրականության հետ կապը գրեթե կորել էր: Քանի որ շուտով հետ էի գնալու, աշխատում էի ծանոթություններ չհաստատել: Հաճախ գնում նստում էր որևէ բարում, մի բաժակ սև բակարդի պատվիրում, ու շարունակում լող տալ ինքս իմ մեջ: Ինձ ոչ ոք պետք չէր: Ես ոչ ոքի պետք չէի: Ու ոչինչ փոխել չէի ուզում: Գուցե հենց դա է երջանկությունը, երբ քեզնից ոչինչ չեն ակնկալում, դու էլ առանձնապես սպասելիքներ չունես, ու չես ուզում որևէ բան փոխել: Եթե դա երջանկությունն է, ուրեմն վերջ տվեք այս ամբողջ աղմուկին: Երջանկությունից շատ շուտ կարելի է ձանձրանալ: 

Ու ես ձանձրացա: Գրեթե մեկ ամսվա լռությունից ու կատարյալ մենությունից հետո հանգստացավ ներսիս Ռոբինզոնն, ու Ուրբաթ ուզեց: 

Ես կատու գնեցի: Անունը բնականաբար դրեցի Ֆրայդի, ու լուծվեցին շփման պակասի հետ կապված բոլոր խնդիրները: 

Հետո օրենքի որոշակի խախտումների օգնությամբ երկարացրեցի ԱՄՆ-ում մնալու ժամկետն ու աշխտանք գտա: Աշխատում էի հայկական օրաթերթում, խմբագրում ու սրբագրում էի նյութերը: 

Ես հանգիստ էի: Կյանքն ընթանում էր առանց իմ անմիջական մասնակցության: Ամեն օրը նման էր նախորդին, ու հաստատ հաջորդն էլ ոչնչով չէր տարբերվելու: Դա ինձ դուր էր գալիս: Երևանյան խելահեղ ու անիմաստ կյանքից հետո սիստեմավորված ու հանդարտ այս շրջանն ինձ պետք էր: 

Հազվադեպ էի շփվում մարդկանց հետ: Ֆրայդին ինձ հերիք էր: Երեկոյան երկուսով նստում էինք պատուհանի գոգին ու միասին լռում: 

Մեկ-մեկ խոսում էի մորս ու քրոջս հետ: Գնալով ավելի սառը: գնալով ավելի հեռու: Գնալով ավելի օտար… Մեկ-մեկ երազում տեսնում էի նրանց, ավելի հաճախ` մամային: Ու արթնանալով` զգում էի, որ կարոտել եմ, ու մտածում էի` մամային կանչեմ մոտս: 

***
Չորս տարի անցավ ԱՄՆ գալու օրվանից: Ու մեկ էլ մի օր զանգ եմ ստանում. մաման լավ չի, շուտ արի: 

Միանգամից նստում եմ ինքնաթիռ ու հասնում Հայաստան: Հետո 160-ի տակ սլացող տաքսիով ինձ գցում տուն, հասցնում ևս մեկ անգամ համբուրել մորս ձեռքերը, որոնք արդեն գրեթե անճանաչելի էին դարձել…

***

Արդեն մի շաբաթ է` Երևանում եմ: Դեռ ինձ չեն զանգել խմբագրությունից, որ տեղեկանան` թե ուր եմ կորել: Ինքս եմ զանգում: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, որ մի շաբաթ է` ձայն չեմ հանում, փորձում եմ բացատրել տեղի ունեցածը, ու լսում եմ գլխավոր խմբագրի ապշած ձայնը.
-	Բայց դուք քիչ առաջ դուրս եկաք խմբագրությունից: Երևի թե ձեզ հանգիստ է պետք: Կարող եք երկու օր գործի չգալ: 
-	Այսինքն ոնց` քիչ առաջ…
-	Մի տասը րոպե առաջ սեղանիս դրեցիք վերջին նյութերն ու գնացիք:
Չէ, ես երևի լավ չեմ: Զանգում եմ ամերիկայում ապրող ընկերներիցս մեկին.
-	Հով, ողջույն ես եմ:
-	Հա, ճանապարհին եմ, քեզ մոտ եմ գալիս, բերում եմ քո ուզած ֆիլմը, ոնց որ ասել էիր: Մի տասը րոպեից կլինեմ:
-	Հով, ես Երևանում եմ:
-	Ի՞նչ:
-	Երևանում եմ…
-	Էդ ո՞նց հասցրիր երկու ժամում Երևան հասնել: Առավոտյան ոչ մի տեղ գնալ չէիր պատրաստվում: Կես ժամ առաջ էլ զանգեցիր, ասեցիր որ գամ, ֆիլմ դիտենք: Գիտես, եթե չես ուզում գամ, էդպես էլ ասա…

----------

Ariadna (23.03.2011), Claudia Mori (29.05.2011), dvgray (10.02.2012), E-la Via (31.01.2012), einnA (09.02.2012), Freeman (31.01.2012), My World My Space (23.03.2011), Nare-M (11.02.2012), Quyr Qery (23.03.2011), Smokie (23.03.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (10.02.2012), yerevanci (23.03.2011), Բարեկամ (09.02.2012), Մինա (31.01.2012), Ուլուանա (26.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (23.03.2011)

----------


## impression

_Կներեք, էսքան մասն էլ առաջինին ավելացնենք._

Չեմ հասցնում ուշքի գալ զանգերից, երբ աչքս ընկնում է սեղանին դրված մի քանի օրվա հնության թերթին:

"... օդանավակայանից դեպի Երևան ընթացող տաքսու ուղևորն ընթացքի ժամանակ իրեն դուրս է նետել մեքենայից ու մահացել: Տարվում է հետաքննություն":

----------

Claudia Mori (29.05.2011), E-la Via (31.01.2012), My World My Space (23.03.2011), Nare-M (11.02.2012), Quyr Qery (23.03.2011), Sambitbaba (09.02.2012), Smokie (23.03.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (10.02.2012), yerevanci (23.03.2011), Դեկադա (01.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.03.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բարեկա՞մ:

----------

Ariadna (10.02.2012), Բարեկամ (09.02.2012), Ձայնալար (31.01.2012), Ռուֆուս (31.01.2012)

----------


## impression

ժող, էս պատմվածքը լռվել ա, հաշվի առնելով որոշ հանգամանքներ, դժվար էլ շարունակվի... ինչ-որ մեկը կարո՞ղ ա փորձի... Լիլ, թե շարունակես, ես կվերջացնեմ

----------

Մինա (31.01.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ժող, էս պատմվածքը լռվել ա, հաշվի առնելով որոշ հանգամանքներ, դժվար էլ շարունակվի... ինչ-որ մեկը կարո՞ղ ա փորձի... Լիլ, թե շարունակես, ես կվերջացնեմ


Եթե վստահում ես, կշարունակեմ  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (31.01.2012)

----------


## impression

այ մարդ, ինչ կա վստահելու, արի սայլը շարժենք  :LOL:

----------

Մինա (31.01.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> այ մարդ, ինչ կա վստահելու, արի սայլը շարժենք


Նեյտրալից հանեցի, ռուչնո-ն գցեցի տեղը  :LOL:

----------

Մինա (31.01.2012)

----------


## impression

դե շարժի՛ր անշարժը  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Մինա (31.01.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Միանգամից տարօրինակ հանդարտություն իջավ վրաս:
Մեռել եմ փաստորեն,  մտածեցի: Ներսումս, շատ խորքից, մի տեսակ խուլ գվվոց սկսեց գալ: Ասես հեռվից մոտեցող ինքնաթիռի տուրբինի աղմուկ լիներ: 
Նորից եմ նայում թերթի կարճ հոդվածին: Իսկապես Ես ե՞մ: 

***

Իսակովի պողոտայի վրա խցանում էր: Առանց այն էլ նեղ փողոցի վրա մեքենայի անհամբեր շարքից կիսահիստերիկ, կիսահայհոյախառը ազդանշաններ էին լսվում: Կահույքի խանութնրից մեկի դիմաց երկու ոստիկանական մեքենա էին կանգնել: Եվս մի մեքենա կարծես հեռուստատեսությունից էր: Մայթի քարերին կպած արնաշաղաղ դիակը ուսումնասիրելով՝ ֆոտոապարատով մեկը գնահատող հայացքներ էր նետում տարբեր անկյուններից և գլուխը գոհ կամ դժգոհ տմբտմբացնում՝ հերթական կադրը չխկացնելուց հետո: Մարմնի վրա կռացած քաղաքացիական հագուստով ոստիկանը վառեց սիգարետն ու խորը ներս քաշեց ծուխը: 
Աղիողորմ ու բնորոշ ազդանշանը գլուխը գցած տեղ հասավ շտապօգնության մեքենան: Դիակը վերցնելուց առաջ ոստիկանական փորձագետը կավճով ուրվագծեց մարմնի տեղը արյունից մգացած ասֆալտի վրա: 
Տաքսին, որից ուղևորը անհասկանալի պատճառներով դուրս էր թռել, կանգնած էր մոտ քսան մետրի վրա: Տաքսու վարորդը, մահացածից ոչ պակաս գունատ, հենվել էր ոստիկանական մեքենային և խմում էր հենց նոր առաջարկած  սրտի կաթիլները: Շտապօգնությունը հեռացավ: Ամբոխը ցրվում էր: Էլ դիակ չկար նայելու: 

***

Դռան զանգը լսելով՝ անսպասելիությունից վեր թռա… Սիրտս սկսեց արագ աշխատել… Մի պահ չէի հասկանում՝ որտեղ եմ ու մինչ կկողմնորոշվեի՝
- Բաց արա դուռը, Հովոն ա, բա՛ց ասում եմ:
Դեռ չմտած՝ գոռգոռոցը դրեց՝
- Գիժ ե՞ս դու: Ի՞նչ էիր դուրս տալիս հեռախոսով: Ի՞նչ Երևան:
- Հայաստանի մայրաքաղաքը, էն որ կա՝ սիրուն Երևան, նախշուն Երևան, - երգաձայն ասացի՝ լուսամուտին մոտենալով և դուրս նայելով: 
Նյու-Յորքում եմ: 
Նստեցի ու փորձեցի մտքերս հավաքել: 
- Նորմալ է՞ ամեն ինչ:
- Չգիտեմ: Ֆիլմը բերել ե՞ս:
- Հա, քո ուզածը չկար, նույն ռեժիսորի ուրիշ ֆիլմ եմ բերել:
Նայեցի սկավառակի տուփին: Երեք անգամ տեսել էի այդ ֆիլմը:
– Հով, ոստիկանության ընկերդ դեռ կա՞: Երևանում:
- Հա, ինչու՞:
Թերթը սեղանից վերցրի ու մեկնեցի: 
– Ինձ պետք է իմանալ՝ ով է մահացողը: 
- Լավ ե՞ս, անհանգիստ նայեց վրաս:
- Մեռած մարդու համար՝ գերազանց:
Ներսումս մոտեցող ինքնաթիռի աղմուկն ավելանում էր: 
Մայրս, մայրս լավ չի, հանկարծ հիշեցի: Արագ հավաքեցի քրոջս հեռախոսի համարը:

----------

Ariadna (10.02.2012), Claudia Mori (01.02.2012), dvgray (10.02.2012), E-la Via (31.01.2012), Freeman (01.02.2012), impression (09.02.2012), Nare-M (11.02.2012), Varzor (09.02.2012), Բարեկամ (09.02.2012), Մինա (31.01.2012), Ռուֆուս (01.02.2012)

----------


## impression

նա տանը գրած պատրաստ ուներ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (10.02.2012), Freeman (01.02.2012), Ձայնալար (01.02.2012), Մինա (31.01.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> նա տանը գրած պատրաստ ուներ


Հա բա  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (31.01.2012)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Յա: Էսօր չգիտեմ որտեղից խելքիս փչեց ակումբի էջը բացել երևի կեսամյա բացակայությունից հետո, ու պարզվում ա ստեղ հենց երեկ ոտնձգություններ են եղել  :Smile: 
Շարունակելու եմ  :Tongue:

----------

Դեկադա (01.02.2012), Ձայնալար (01.02.2012), Մինա (01.02.2012)

----------


## impression

նու էդ դեպքում ես՝ փաս
կարող ես շարունակել ու ավարտել, քանի որ «ոտնձգողը» ես էի քո տեղին

----------

Բարեկամ (01.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կանչս զուր չանցավ ի վերջո  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կանչս զուր չանցավ ի վերջո



Եվ  ինչպիսի ինտուիցիա  :Wink: 
Էսօր ամբողջ օրն իներցիայով սյուժե էր զարգանում գլխումս:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Բարեկամ

...  
_Մայրս, մայրս լավ չի, հանկարծ հիշեցի: Արագ հավաքեցի քրոջս հեռախոսի համարը:_ 


- Մաման ո՞նց ա, Կարին:
- Նույնը էլի, Լիլ, ինչ տասը րոպե առաջ: Ինչի ես զանգել, ինչ-որ  բա՞ն կա:
- Այսինքն... ի՞նչն եմ ինչի զագել... Ուզում էի իմանալ ոնց ա...
- Լավ ա, Լիլ ջան, լա'վ, քնի դու, մի քիչ առաջ սուպ սարքեցի, կհամոզեմ, որ ուտի: Դու գնա քնելու, մի վայրկյան չես հանգստացել ինչ Երևան ես եկել, ամբողջ ժամանակ անքուն, հոգնած հերթապահել ես մոտը:
- Ե-երբ Կառ...
- Լի՞լ, քեզ ի՞նչ եղավ: Ի՞նչը երբ:
- Կառ, ես... Ես հոգնած եմ... Ես շատ  հոգնած եմ... Քնել ա ինձ պետք... քնե՛լ... 

Դրեցի հեռախոսն ու առանց բանականության որևէ տեսանելի արտահայտության մնացի տեղումս անշարժ, հայացքս` դատարկ, անիմաստ, հառած ոչ մի տեղ: Թեև միակ բանը, որ դեռևս զգում, ավելի ճիշտ` կարծես տեսնում էի կողքից, հենց այդ հայացքս էր ` դատարկ ու անզգա: Եվ այն բնական էր այնքան, որքան որ իսկական. նույնիսկ հիացա գաղտնի: 
Դրանից բացի մի ուրիշ մոտալուտ ճաշակման ակնկալիք ևս խուտուտ տվեց լուծարված բանականությանս քիմքը. ինձ թվաց՝ շուտով կդադարեմ մտածել, առհասարակ: Մի վերջին հարված խելագարության եզրին կանգնած ուղեղիս, և մեկ էլ նա հանկարծ ու միանգամից, բարի ու սիրով, բաց կթողնի «խելոքի» ստատուսը պահպանելու մինչև վերջին նոտան լարած ճիգն ու կզինաթափվի ապուշի անմեղսունակ ժպիտով: 

Նստեցի բազմոցին՝ դեռևս ըմբոխշնելով հայացքիս դատարկության ողջ թեթևությունն, ու հայացքս մեխանիկորեն ընկավ սուրճի սեղանին նետված թերթի բաց էջին: «Միաչափ Ամերիկան»՝ կոչվում էր հոդվածը, և անմիջապես տակը՝ Լուսաբաց՝ գրական մականունս։
«Չորս տարի՝ Բրոդվեյի սրտում, և այդպես էլ չիմացա, թե ծառերն այստեղ որտեղ են գցում իրենց շվաքը։» – սկսվում էր հոդվածը։  

Հրեցի թերթը մի կողմ ու փլվեցի բազմոցին՝ անկարող լինելով դիմադրել կոպերիս իջնող անհաղթահարելի ծանրությանը…


Երբ արթնացա, ուշ երեկո էր՝ օրվա սիրածս ժամը` երբ հանգչող մթնշաղի քաղցրությունը լուծվում է ամառային գիշերվա հետզհետե թանձրացող խյուսի մեջ: Օդն այդ ժամին յուրահատուկ, աննկարագրելի համ ունի։  Դրսի  ձայների և շենքների պատուհանների հետևում վառվող լույսերի քաղցր–դեղնավուն ջերմության մեջ այնքան սորուն խաղաղություն, անշտապ կյանք կար, որ ուզում էի շնչել ու պահել այդ ամենը թոքերիս մեջ: 
Այդ ժամերին ուղեղս յուրահատուկ պայծառ է լինում: Քունն էլ իր հերթին մաքրել էր հոգնությանս սև ու կպչուն ճենջը, և միտքս թափանցիկ էր բյուրեղապակու պես։

Պայուսակիցս հանեցի լափթոփս, դրեցի սեղանին՝ ճմրթելով տակը հոդվածիս տպատառերը, և անցա գործի։ Նամակ, զարմանալիորեն, չունեի, անգամ ինտերնետային աղբ չկար։ Ընկերներիցս ոչ մեկը, տարօրինակ էր, օնլայն չէր։ Մտա ֆեյսբուք, ամբողջը հեղեղված էր առավոտյան ավտովթարի մասին տեղակատվությամբ, քննարկումներով։ Զարմանալիորեն ոչ մի ուրիշ գրառում, ասես ժամանակը կանգ էր առել ավտովթարի վրա, և ուրիշ ոչինչ տեղի չէր ունեցել այլևս։ Վերջին մտքիս վրա հապաղեցի, բայց չհասցրի այն ամբողջությամբ մարսել, քանի որ ուշադրությունս գրավեցին լուսանկարները։ 
Գագիկ Շամշյանի չխկաշարքի outlet–ները «շեըր»–վում էին մեծ թվաքանակով. տնաշենը տեսարանից ոչ մի մանրամասն (զգայուն մարդկանց զգացմունքներն այդ թվում)  չէր խնայել։ Չնայած բազմանկյուն ու մոտիկից վերցված լուսանկարներին, զոհի դեմքն աղճատված էր անճանաչելիորեն։ Մարմնի ու հագուստի արնաշաղախ ճզմվածքներից ոչ մի բան չէր հասկացվում, բայց մի բան հանկարծ գրավեց ուշադրությունս։ Ձեռքը։ 

Նկարը գրանցեցի համակարգչիս մեջ և սկսեցի աշխատել որակի վրա։ Առավելագույն կետայնություն, սրություն, գունաստվերային բալանսավորում, մաքրող ֆիլտրեր և այլն կիրառելուց հետո, խոշորացրի ձեռքն ու մնացի սառած։  Մատանիս էր։

(շարունակությունը շուտով)

----------

Claudia Mori (09.02.2012), dvgray (10.02.2012), E-la Via (09.02.2012), einnA (09.02.2012), impression (09.02.2012), Varzor (09.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (10.02.2012), Մինա (09.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (09.02.2012)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Գիշերվա ժամը 4։20 է։ Ես սպասում եմ։ Ընկերության հայտ եմ ներկայացրել Սպիտակ Ճագարին /այդպես էր մականունը/, և դեռևս պատասխան չկա։ Նամակ ես հիմա առհասարակ չեմ ստանում։ Եվ արդեն հասկացել եմ, որ ոչ մեկն այլևս օնլայն չի երևալու։ Եվ ֆեյսբուքն էլ ավտովթարի վրա կանգնել ու մնացել է։ Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ այս մեկից հաստատ մի բան գալու է, ու սպասում եմ անհամբեր՝ րոպեն մեկ ստուգելով ստատուսը։ Քունս չէր տանում, բայց մի բանի կարիք ունեի։ Սուրճ։ Սուրճի մասին մոռացել էի ընդհանրապես… Գլուխս երանավետ պտտվեց և բերանումս առա տաք, սննդարար համը։ Թեև ափսոսում էի հայացքս կտրել համակարգչից (բա որ հանկարծ երևա ու բաց թողնեմ), բայց… սու՜րճճճ։ 

Երբ վերադարձա, White Rabbit–ի կողքին կանաչ կլորակ էր։ Բաժակս հապճեպ դրեցի սեղանին՝ անզգույշ թափելով պարունակության ուղիղ երկու երրորդը ստեղնաշարիս, որն անմիջապես ծածկեցի անձեռոցիկների հաստ շերտով, որոնք էլ ավելի անմիջապես մի կողմ շպրտեցի և մեծագույն արագությամբ թփթփացրի.
– Բարև։ Ես փնտրում էի զուգահեռ տարածություններ ու տեսա ձեր մի գրառումը…
– Ուհու։
– Ըըը… չգիտեմ ինչից սկսեմ։ 
– Պատմեք՝ որ մասում եք։
– Ես… լավ չգիտեմ... Ավտովթար էր, հետո ամեն ինչ սկսվեց ընթանալ զուգահեռ. հերթապահում եմ հիվանդ մորս մոտ Երևանում, բայց դեռ ԱՄՆ–ում եմ ընկերոջս հետ, և հոդված եմ տպում վերադարձիս, բայց և նստած եմ այստեղ, գուցե հիմա նաև մասնակցում եմ մի տեղ հեղափոխության… Եվ հա՛, սոց ցանցերը,  դրանք բոլորը մեռել են, հասկանու՞մ եք։
– Հասկանում եմ։
– Ի՞նչ եք  հասկանում։
– Մի փոքր որ նեղություն քաշեիք դասավորել փաստերի շղթան ու կիրառել բազային տրամաբանություն, կհասկանայիք դուք էլ, որ ձեր մահից հետո կյանքը պարզապես դադարել է վիրտուալ աշխարհում, բայց շարունակվում է իրական աշխարհում՝ ընդ որում այնպես, ինչպես ընթանում էր մինչ այդ վիրտուալում՝ զուգահեռաբար մի քանի տեղ։
– Ես լավ չեմ պատկերացնում…
– Պատկերացնելու բան չկա։ Մինչ ձեր մահը դուք հարկավ բողոքել եք ժամանակի պակասից, որ չէիք հասցնում կյանքը իրականության one-stream՝ միահոսք ընթացքի մեջ, մինչդեռ հաջողությամբ զուգահեռաբար ապրում էիք վիրտուալ մի քանի կյանք՝ միանգամայն լիարժեք։ Այ այդպես աստիճանաբար, չզգալով, մոտեցաք սահմանին՝ վիրտուալի և իրականության։ Եվ ձեր ուղեղը… ըմմմ… փոխեց իր ստատուսը։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ մահացավ գործող իրականությունից։ 
– Ե՞րբ։
– Դե  մեքենայի մեջ, երբ մտածում էիք ինքնասպանության մասին։
– Դ–դուք որտեղի՞ց գիտեք…
– Ուղեղի մահը վրա է հասնում, երբ նա դառնում է իր բացարձակ ղեկավարը։ Այդպիսի բան պատահում է ինքնասպանության շեմին։ Այսուհետ քո կյանքը գեներացվելու է սեփական ուղեղիցդ ։ Դա կոչվում է վիրտուալ իրականություն։ Քո կամքն է միայն որոշելու ամեն ինչ։ Զգույշ եղիր ինչ կկամենաս։ Ինքնաղեկավարման ձգողականությունը հզոր է, այն նման է արարչագործության, ընդ որում կարող ես անգամ արտադրել հավերժ երջանկության զգացողություն։ 
– Իսկ սխալը. որտե՞ղ է սխալն այստեղ։ 
– Մարդու՝ սխալվելու հնարավորության։
– Եվ միա՞յն։
– Քի՞չ է։
– Քիչ չի։ Չեմ ձգի ես այդ պաշտոնին։  Վերադարձի ինչ–որ հնարավորություն մնացե՞լ է։ 
– Քո կամքը։ Ալիսն էլ, երբ գերհագեցավ, դուրս եկավ, – գրեց Սպիտակ Ճագարը, տխուր սմայլիկ դրեց ու կորավ օֆֆլայն։ 

Նայեցի պատից կախված ժամացույցին։ 4։20 էր։ Զուգահեռ տարածությունները գոնե մի ծակ ունենային՝ ծորար հիշողության մի բարակ շիթ, դեժավյուները չհաշված։ 
Ստեղնաշարից սուրճիս կաթի թթված, ծանր հոտն էր։ Փակեցի լափթոփս, մոտեցա պատուհանին ու յոթերորդ հարկից գցեցի ներքև։ Հետո պառկեցի բազմոցին ու խորը քուն մտա։

... 
– Ընկերուհի, ցավում եմ, ձեր վիզան մերժվել է, – ասաց դեսպանատան աշխատող մռայլ կինը՝ հաղթական դողացնելով վերևի շուրթի խալը։ 
Ես շարունակում էի ակնդետ նայել այդ խալին՝ մտածելով թե արդյոք խուտու՞տ չի գալիս։ Նույնիսկ ցանկություն առաջացավ քորել սեփական ցուցամատովս։
– Ես ցավում եմ, – շեշտակի կրկնեց կինը՝ վատ թաքցրած բավականությամբ, ու պրպտուն նայեց աչքերիս՝ լավ չհասկանալով իր ասածի թողած տպավորությունը, կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ վերջինիս բացակայությունը։
– Շնորհակալություն, – ի վերջո ժպտացի ես, ու հետ վերցրի անձնագիրս։ 

Ու թեթև քայլքով հեռացա՝ դեսպանատան անթերի, մոխրագույն պատերի հետևում թողնելով անթերի, մոխրագույն զգեստով կնոջը, որը, չգիտես ինչու, տխրել էր մտածկոտ, անգամ խալն անտրամադիր անշարժ էր։ 

Նստեցի մոտակա այգու նստարանին։ Կեսօր էր, մարդ համարյա չկար։ Իսկը ժամանակը մտածելու, թե ինչ անել սեփական կյանքի հետ։ 
Բայց, նախևառաջ, զանգեմ մորս։ 


(վերջ)

----------

Ariadna (10.02.2012), Claudia Mori (09.02.2012), dvgray (10.02.2012), E-la Via (09.02.2012), einnA (09.02.2012), Firegirl777 (10.02.2012), impression (09.02.2012), Nare-M (11.02.2012), Sambitbaba (09.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (10.02.2012), Varzor (09.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (10.02.2012), Լուսաբեր (09.02.2012), Մինա (09.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (09.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

Կարդացի, գրեմ տպավորություններս:  :Smile: 

*impression*-ի հատվածը շատ լավն էր, հետաքրքիր ու խոստումնալից: Շարադրանքն ընտիր էր, սյուժեն՝ գրավիչ:
Մինչև էն պահը, երբ Լիլը որոշեց մի տող էլ ավելացնել.
_«... օդանավակայանից դեպի Երևան ընթացող տաքսու ուղևորն ընթացքի ժամանակ իրեն դուրս է նետել մեքենայից ու մահացել: Տարվում է հետաքննություն»_

Դրանով ամբողջը տակնուվրա արեց:  :Smile: 
Ինձ, ճիշտն ասած, առանց էդ վերջին հատվածի ավելի դուր կգար սկիզբը: Տեղից էլ ամեն ինչ միստիկ էր, չարժեր «էժանացնել» մահով:

Ինչևէ, անցնենք առաջ:

*Գալաթեայի* հատվածը մի քիչ կարճոտ էր, ոնց որ հապճեպ գրված՝ կարծես հերթը մյուսի վրա արագ գցելու ցանկությամբ: Բայց դե զարգացրել էր թեման՝ միստիկությունը պահպանելով: Մի խոսքով, ահագին սազում էր սկզբին: Իհարկե եթե ավելի հավեսով գրված լիներ, ավելի լավ կլիներ...
Էս պահը շատ հավանեցի.
_- Լավ ե՞ս,- անհանգիստ նայեց վրաս:
- Մեռած մարդու համար՝ գերազանց:_
 :Jpit: 
Մարդու հումորը տեղն է, ինչ կարող ես ասել:  :Smile: 

*Բարեկամը* սկզբում հետաքրքիր էր շարունակել՝ վերջերս իր ձեռք բերած ոճին սազական: Ինձ դուր եկավ ստեղծած մթնոլորտը՝ անգոյության, դատարկության ու միայնակության ձուլվածքով, որոնց մեջ իսպառ բացակայում էր լարվածությունը: Բացարձակ հանգստություն՝ գոյի ու չգոյի լաբիրինթոսում:
Նկարագրությունները տեղ-տեղ չափազանց շատ էին: Հատկապես եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Գալաթեայի մոտ լրիվ հակառակն էր, էս վերջին հատվածում դրանց առատությունը մի քիչ խեղդող էր, նախորդ հատվածին չկպնող:
Վերջին մասում Սպիտակ ճագարի, վիրտուալի ու ռեալի հետ կապված հատվածը չհավանեցի: Չարժեր էդ գործի մեջ ինտերնետ ու կիսամատրիքսային-կիսամոգոնված փիլիսոփայությաուն խառնել, իմ կարծիքով:
Իսկ վերջին պարբերությունը՝ բազմակետերից սկսած, շատ լավն էր ու հոյակապ վերջացնում էր ամբողջ պատմվածքը՝ մնացածը թողնելով ընթերցողի երևակայությանը:  :Smile: 

Ընդհանուր, հավես տրիո էր, ապրեք:  :Smile:

----------

einnA (09.02.2012), impression (09.02.2012), Բարեկամ (10.02.2012), Գալաթեա (09.02.2012), Մինա (10.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (09.02.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իվուի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  Չնայած նրան, որ երեքի մոտ էլ թերացումներ կային, բայց հրաշալի եռյակ է ստացվել ու շատ լավ պատմություն: Համ էլ Իմպրեշնին հենց առաջին օրն ասել էի, որ էդ մի նախադասությունը լրիվ ավելորդ էր:

Մի խոսքով ապրեն երեքն էլ, վարկանիշ, փառք-պատիվ ու մնացած բաներից ձեզ  :Jpit:

----------

impression (09.02.2012), Բարեկամ (10.02.2012), Գալաթեա (09.02.2012)

----------


## impression

ես խիստ ոգևորված եմ  :Smile: 
շնորհակալություն մասնակիցներին

----------

Բարեկամ (10.02.2012), Գալաթեա (09.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկավ: Ապրեմ, չէ՞, որ շարժեցի անշարժը  :Blush:   :Smile:  
Իսկ կարճ գրելու համար ներող, էս վերջերս չեմ կարողանում երկար ու շատ գեղարվեստորեն գրեմ:

----------

impression (09.02.2012), Բարեկամ (10.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս քանի օրը հա հայ ինտերնետում կարդալու նորմալ բան եմ փնտրում ու հազարից մեկ եմ գտնում: Ավելի շուտ, եթե նույնիսկ գտնում եմ, մի տեսակ քիչ ա լինում, էլի եմ ուզում, բայց էլ չկա:

Իսկ այ էս պատմվածքը կարդալիս լիարժեքության զգացողություն ունեցա:

Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, թե ինչ հաճույք ստացա ամբողջ օրը գրադարանում գիտական հոդվածներով գլուխս ուռացնելուց հետո: 

Թերություն-մերություն, քննադատություն-բան չգիտեմ: Երեքդ էլ ապրեք  :Smile:

----------

impression (10.02.2012), Բարեկամ (10.02.2012), Գալաթեա (10.02.2012)

----------


## dvgray

գրականությունից շատ եմ հեռացել, ցավոք, ու ... ասեմ միայն  էնքանը, որ շատ հետաքրքիր էր 
լավ եք գրում ... սենց մեկ-մեկ, ուշ-ուշ ստեղծագործեք երեքով միասին:  Ապրեք;  

մի հատ հարց, որին եթե պատասխանեք շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ; ասացի որ հեռու եմ գրականությունց, ու կարելի է ասել բոլորովին չեմ "կարդում", բայց էս ոճը /կամ կարող է - ուղղությունը??/ դուրս շատ եկավ; չէիք? ասի, թե էս ինչ ոճ-ուղղություն է գրականության մեջ, ու էս ոճում ստեղծագործող ինչ? լավ գրողներ կան, որոնց կարելի է կարդալ; ոչ նովելային ծավալների, այլ ավելի մեծածավալ;

----------

Բարեկամ (10.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէիք? ասի, թե էս ինչ ոճ-ուղղություն է գրականության մեջ, ու էս ոճում ստեղծագործող ինչ? լավ գրողներ կան, որոնց կարելի է կարդալ; ոչ նովելային ծավալների, այլ ավելի մեծածավալ;


Անունը չգիտեմ: Եթե մեծածավալ ես ուզում, Փոլ Օսթերն էսպիսի գործեր ունի:

----------

dvgray (10.02.2012)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ես էլ գրեմ իմ տպավորությունները:

*impression*-ի սկիզբը թեմայի համար հրաշալի էր: Անգամ ֆիլմի հետաքրքիր գաղափար կլիներ. չեմ կարծում նման ուղղությամբ ֆիլմ դեռևս նկարահանած լինեն  :Think: 
Լեզուն, շարադրանքը, հղկվածությունը - շատ լավ էր: Կարդալիս՝ ոչ մի խորդուբորդ:



> Անգամ փողոցի ծառերը մի տեսակ ոնց որ ինտեգրված լինեն քաղաքակրթությանը, դարձած լինեն կիրթ ծառեր, որոնք զուսպ տեղավորվել են ասֆալտի ծովում ու ապրում են իրենց համար` առանց որևէ մեկի պատուհանին շվաք գցելու:


 - սա՞ որտեղից գիտեր…  :Think: 

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ սկզբի հեղինակի շարունակությունն ու ավարտը:

*Գալաթեա*-յի շարունակությունը անսպասելի շրջադարձ չառաջարկեց, այլ միայն ավելի պինդ պտուտակաձգեց սկիզբը  :Smile:  ճիշտ՝ շարժեց անշարժը  :Ok: 

*Բարեկամ*-ի մասը չհավանեցի  :Sad:  Գրելիս, ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեի էլ ինչի մասին էի գրելու: Խառըխշտիկ ու անկանոն վարիացիաներն անցնում-դառնում էին մտքովս, ու դրանցից ինչ-որ կտորներ հավաքեցի իբրև մի պատկերի մեջ, դրա համար էլ նորմալ բան չստացվեց: 
Ամենասկզբում որոշել էի ավելի "լուրջ" զարգացում տալ. նկարագրեի մահն օրինակ, այսինքն՝ այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում մահից հետո - մի տարբերակ: Օրինակ, հերոսը սկսում է ինքն իրեն ապրել զուգահեռաբար ամեն տեղ ու ժամանակից դուրս, անգամ հասնում է մինչև իր մանկություն, հետո, վերապրելով ու գերապրելով ինքն իրեն, աստիճանաբար դուրս է  գալիս ինքն իրենից, հայտնվում ուրիշների մեջ, դառնում ուրիշներից ամեն ոքը, ի վերջո՝ ձուլվում միասնականության, Չ-ես-ի լույսին: Այդպիսի մի բան… 
Բայց հետո այդ միտքը թողեցի, ու գնացին զուգահեռ տարածություններ, վիրտուալ և իրական աշխարհներ, ու նման շիլափլավ: Թեև Սպիտակ Ճագարն ուրիշ ֆիլմից էր, որը կոչվում է՝ rabbit hole. 

Իրականում, ինչպես որ Այվին նկատեց վերջին հատվածը, արդեն որոշել էի, որ ինչ էլ որ ստացվեր մեջտեղներում, անհամբեր դուրս էի բերելու էդ վերջին մասին:

…Ու ընդհանրապես, հասկացա, որ համբերությունս ու էլի ինչ-որ բաներ չեն հերիքում երկար ու հետևողականորեն կառուցված գրվածքներ ստեղծելուն  :Sad: 
Մնում է միայն հուսալ, որ սկիզբը իմը չէր, դրանից է  :Jpit: 

Ամեն դեպքում՝ դժվար էլի նման նախագծի մասնակցեմ, բայց ուրախ եմ, որ առիթ եղավ ակումբ մտնելու. նման էր, որ այցելում ես մանկությանդ բակը, ու պարզվում ա՝ լիքը բաներ փոխվել են, սավսեմ դռուգոե պակալենիե պաշլո, ու մեկ էլ հանկարծ տեսնում ես "հին ու հարազատ բիսետկի ծանոթ բիձեք…"  :Jpit:

----------

Ժունդիայի (10.02.2012), Մինա (10.02.2012)

----------


## impression

ես սենց արագ մի հատ մի թեթև արդարանամ՝ հա, ճիշտ եք, էն վերջին տողը իմ սաղ գրածի հերն անիծեց, բայց, եթե դա չլիներ, շարունակությունն ու ավարտը արդեն կարող ա չունենար միստիկա, կարող ա ավարտվեր Տիմբուկտու կղզում, ինչու ոչ  :Jpit: 
ես ընդամենը ուղղություն փորձեցի տալ, ու ինչ արեց՝ էդ տողն արեց  :Smile: 

հա, ու մի կարևոր փաստ էլ. նեեեեեեեենց հավես ա, որ մի բան ես գրում, էս կարգի, ու արդեն վաղուցվանից էդ պատմությունները չեն վերջանում «և նա արթնացավ սառը քրտինքի մեջ» վիճակներում  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (10.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (10.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (10.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Բայց հետո այդ միտքը թողեցի, ու գնացին զուգահեռ տարածություններ, վիրտուալ և իրական աշխարհներ, ու նման շիլափլավ: Թեև Սպիտակ Ճագարն ուրիշ ֆիլմից էր, որը կոչվում է՝ rabbit hole.


«Սպիտակ ճագար»-ի դեբյուտը "Matrix" ֆիլմում էր, ինչպես և հանրահայտ արտահայտությունը՝ "Follow the white rabbit": Կլասիկա է:  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> «Սպիտակ ճագար»-ի դեբյուտը "Matrix" ֆիլմում էր, ինչպես և հանրահայտ արտահայտությունը՝ "Follow the white rabbit": Կլասիկա է:


«Սպիտակ Ճագարի» դեբյուտը Լյուիս Քերոլի «Ալիսայի Արկածներում» է, այ սա է կլասիկա, թե չէ եսիմ ինչ մատրիքս, շմատրիքս  :Beee:

----------

ivy (10.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

> «Սպիտակ Ճագարի» դեբյուտը Լյուիս Քերոլի «Ալիսայի Արկածներում» է, այ սա է կլասիկա, թե չէ եսիմ ինչ մատրիքս, շմատրիքս


Ընդունված է  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, մի վիճեք, բոլորն էլ գիտեն Սպիտակ  Ճագարը ի սկզբանե որտեղից է: Ու դրա հետ մանիպուլյացիաներ միայն մի ֆիլմում չէ, որ արել են /ու դեռ կանեն/:

Կոնկրետ ես նկատի էի ունեցել զուգահեռ տարածությունների գաղափարը, որի մասին rabbit hole ֆիլմում է /2010/ - շատ ազդեցիկ ֆիլմ, ի դեպ, Կիդմանի մասնակցությամբ – իսկ մատրիքսում Սպիտակ ճագարն այլ կոնտեքստում է շահարկվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բարեկամ, մոռացա ասել, որ քո մասը կարդալիս Մատրիցան էի պատկերացնում: Ու հերիք ա ինքնաքննադատությամբ զբաղվես, իիիի: Նույն էլ Իմպին եմ ասում. էլ մի արդարացի: Բան էր, Ռիփը ասեց էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ, մոռացա ասել, որ քո մասը կարդալիս Մատրիցան էի պատկերացնում: Ու հերիք ա ինքնաքննադատությամբ զբաղվես, իիիի: Նույն էլ Իմպին եմ ասում. էլ մի արդարացի: Բան էր, Ռիփը ասեց էլի


Բյուր ջան, ինքնաքննադատություն չի, կողքից հայացք ա: Համ էլ կարևորը՝ հոգուս պարտքը կատարեցի, իսկ թե դուր եկավ -  չեկավ՝ երկրորդական ա տվյալ դեպքում  :Wink: 
Մատրիքսից էլ որոշ բաներ գողացել էի. ուղեղի գեներացրած վիրտուալ կյանքը, չնայած դա ոչ թե մատրիքսից էի գողացել, այլ սեփական եզրահանգում էր, որի մասին նաև մատրիքսում կար:
Ինչևէ, կարևորը՝ անշարժը շարժվեց ու տեղ հասավ  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

ես իմ մտածած վերջաբանը մի երկու բառով պատմել ի վիճակի չեմ, դա պետք ա գրվի կոնկրետ  :Jpit:  նենց որ՝ դա մնաց մի ուրիշ կյանքում երևի

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ես իմ մտածած վերջաբանը մի երկու բառով պատմել ի վիճակի չեմ, դա պետք ա գրվի կոնկրետ  նենց որ՝ դա մնաց մի ուրիշ կյանքում երևի


Խաղի համար մի քիչ լավ էր գրված, վատ չէր լինի ինքնուրույն պատմվածք դառնար  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ու հերիք ա ինքնաքննադատությամբ զբաղվես, իիիի: Նույն էլ Իմպին եմ ասում. էլ մի արդարացի: Բան էր, Ռիփը ասեց էլի


Ոնց թե Ռիփն էր մի բան ասեց, ախչի՜, հարգա՜նք, պատի՜վ  :Jpit: 
Համ էլ մի ասող էլ լինի, դու ինքդ առաջին արդարացոնղ ես սաղ սենց մրցույթներում  :Tongue:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ոնց թե Ռիփն էր մի բան ասեց, ախչի՜, հարգա՜նք, պատի՜վ 
> Համ էլ մի ասող էլ լինի, դու ինքդ առաջին արդարացոնղ ես սաղ սենց մրցույթներում


Ինքը ոչ միայն արդարացնում ա, այլև մխիթարում  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համ էլ մի ասող էլ լինի, դու ինքդ առաջին արդարացոնղ ես սաղ սենց մրցույթներում


Որտև ես մրցույթներին լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում, ու դրա համար ինձ քլնգում եք  :Tongue:  դու ավելի լավ ա սկիզբդ գրի, որ ես արդեն սկսեմ մտածել, թե ոնց եմ փչացնելու  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ինքնաքննադատություն չի, կողքից հայացք ա: Համ էլ կարևորը՝ հոգուս պարտքը կատարեցի, իսկ թե դուր եկավ -  չեկավ՝ երկրորդական ա տվյալ դեպքում 
> Մատրիքսից էլ որոշ բաներ գողացել էի. ուղեղի գեներացրած վիրտուալ կյանքը, չնայած դա ոչ թե մատրիքսից էի գողացել, այլ սեփական եզրահանգում էր, որի մասին նաև մատրիքսում կար:
> Ինչևէ, կարևորը՝ անշարժը շարժվեց ու տեղ հասավ


Սենց ա էլի լինում: Դու քո համար սաղ քննադատաշարժիչներ-կողքից հայացք-մայացքներ անջատած կարդում, հաճույք ես ստանում, մեկ էլ նայում ես հաջորդ գրառումներին: Մարդիկ լուրջ-լուրջ լավ ու վատ են քննարկում  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սենց ա էլի լինում: Դու քո համար սաղ քննադատաշարժիչներ-կողքից հայացք-մայացքներ անջատած կարդում, հաճույք ես ստանում, մեկ էլ նայում ես հաջորդ գրառումներին: Մարդիկ լուրջ-լուրջ լավ ու վատ են քննարկում


Լուրջ  չէ,  օբյեկտիվ  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Ինքը ոչ միայն արդարացնում ա, այլև մխիթարում


ԱրդարացՆող չէի ասում, այլ արդարացող, ինքնաարդարացող  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Որտև ես մրցույթներին լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում, ու դրա համար ինձ քլնգում եք  դու ավելի լավ ա սկիզբդ գրի, որ ես արդեն սկսեմ մտածել, թե ոնց եմ փչացնելու


Փչացնել չկա, արդարանալ չկա  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փչացնել չկա, արդարանալ չկա


Արդեն նախապես արդարացել եմ, որ փչացնելու եմ  :Tongue:  Արդարացումս էլ անլրջությունն ա 




> Լուրջ  չէ,  օբյեկտիվ


Պահ, ես էլ սուբյեկտիվ եմ, հա՞:  :Tongue:  Մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի:

Բայց ջոկու՞մ ես ինչ կռիվ ա  :LOL:

----------

